# Brita water gives really bad aftertaste



## Red Squirrel

This was not a problem when I first got my brita, but now I find the water has very bad aftertaste. Whenever I put something like pizza in the fridge, it only gets worse. It's like if the water absorbs a "dirty fridge smell". You know that smell when you open an old fridge that has never been cleaned? The water tastes like that. The fridge does not actually smell though. I have baking soda in it but it does not seem to help the water. 

Now it's actually at a point where the water gives me a sore stomac. I have not been drinking water for the past few weeks just because of this really bad aftertaste/effect. I only drink some at work from the water cooler. And yes I've changed the filter. 

Other then getting a water cooler, what is a solution I could do to solve this issue? I'm thinking of making some kind of cold water tank system, that way the water will not be exposed to air. I would get one of those under the sink filter systems. Before it hits the filter, the water would be stored in some kind of tank which would be inside a bar fridge set to the lowest setting. I'd set the fridge in the crawlspace just below the sink. Think this would work? 

Not sure what I'd do for the tank, thinking just a copper pipe coil or something, unless I can find an actual tank that would fit in a fridge and be able to withstand constant city water pressure. not something I want to jurry rig without it being 100% safe.


----------



## nap

you might want to get your water tested. It might have some chemical, metal or something such as coliform bacteria.


----------



## Red Squirrel

This after taste is not present when it's fresh though, it's just when it's been sitting in the fridge for about a day. If I put it in the britta and drink it right away it's ok, but just warm. If I don't use the brita then I can taste the chlorine. guess it's still worth getting it tested.


----------



## nap

I am not familiar with Brita filters so this is just a suggestion to look for something.

there are bacteria in water and I have seen filters that allowed that bacteria to grow. Is there any part of this system that simply gets used over (as oposed to changing like the filter) where the water might set in it. Maybe a good chlorine laden water soak for the thing other than the filter itself would help.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Actually good point, the brita jug itself is just reused. I do wash it occasionally but it is kinda awkward to wash that thing, and it says not to put it in the dishwasher. If I was to let some javex soak in it, then rinse it with water/baking soda, would that be safe to use for drinking afterwards?

I'm also thinking I might just buy a big water jug that has a cap on it, and rather then keep water in the brita I will pour it into the water jug then close the cap off, then see if it's better.


----------



## nap

don't know what javex is so I can't really say. 

I googled it.


we have a very common brand name here called Chlorox It's just "bleach". Sure, a 1/4 cup of Javex to a gallon of water should be plenty strong. Let it set for awhile and rinse_ very_ thoroughly. Probably wouldn't hurt to do the baking soda rinse. Don't know if it would help though.


----------



## DangerMouse

Smell the FRIDGE! It sounds like it's only absorbing the odors from the fridge.... 
Try leaving the baking soda box in there for a day or two after making sure it's cleaned out well. 
There may be some stale water or spilled "something" under a crisper drawer.

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel

Yeah I leave the baking soda thing in there all the time. The fridge was cleaned very well when I bought the house a year ago, because it was quite bad. Think I had use fantastic and vim, and rinsed it very well. I don't actually smell anything in the fridge, but maybe it's just very faint. Anything I could do, as far as a cleaning/freshing procedure?


----------



## rusty baker

Check the pan under the fridge. It might have mold.


----------



## DangerMouse

If the offending odor is under the crisper drawers, or anywhere in the low part of the fridge, the smell will follow the cool air when you open the door. You'll likely not smell it much if at all, but when the door is closed and the air is circulating.... which brings me to the next possibility, the freezer.... Was it scrubbed clean too?

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel

Yep freezer was scrubbed too. Now the under of the fridge is very dusty and disgusting. Could that have any effect? I cleaned it the best I could with the shop vac but was hard getting in there.

I can confirm the water is what gives me these sore stomachs though, I just got another immediately after drinking a glass. I'm in a bad dilima now, I have twitching eye, probably due to all the pop I've been drinking instead of water, but if I drink water I get a sore stomac lol. 

Might be time to just buy the fresh water jugs. At least they have a cap so they can be sealed. I can just refill it with the brita I suppose.


----------



## bbo

I would really clean everything out. you are not doing yourself ang good by masking the problem by covering the water with a cap. what about all the other items in the fridge?

and I would avoid using bleach. it's not the best thing to breath in either. Vinegar should do fine as a cleaning agent. And you can always up the concentration of vinegar with many less ill effects then bleach. The important thing is to thoroughly clean the fridge and brita and then use a new filter for the brita.

toss anything in the fridge thats even remotely iffy. food is cheaper to buy than good health.

If you use bleach, start with a very low concentration. no need to go all out. the fumes from a high concentration can give you headaches.

and NEVER NEVER NEVER mix bleach and vinegar.


----------



## DangerMouse

...or bleach and ammonia....

Po)

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel

That's the odd thing, the other items taste fine, but maybe because their own taste masks the taste I get with water?

It was thoroughly cleaned but I think I will try it again. I may need to take the air vents apart if it's even easily done, as the smell is probably in there and just circulates.


----------



## Raratan

Did you ever find a solution to this? I am having the exact same issue. I was super surprised to see that anyone had the same thing. I have searched my fridge and cannot find any visible sources of mold or other growth. Maybe it's inside the vents.


----------



## daveb1

Are you on municipal water or a well? What type of plumbing do you have, galvanized, copper, PEX, something else? How old is your plumbing?


----------



## Raratan

daveb1 said:


> Are you on municipal water or a well? What type of plumbing do you have, galvanized, copper, PEX, something else? How old is your plumbing?


Municipal - in Singapore. Housing is pretty new, last couple decades at most, but I have no idea about pipes. I'm guessing the issue happened after we lost power and some food went bad, but we cleaned out the whole thing. It's like the air just invades the water


----------



## daveb1

Do you get the same result with regular tap water? How about with Brita water that isn't stored in the Brita pitcher? Does covered and uncovered make a difference?


----------



## Old Thomas

Is there a documented problem with your tap water that renders it undrinkable?


----------



## Nik333

The thread is about 9 & 1/2 yrs old. 



But, I notice a taste in the Brita water, too. There is possibly some kind of sulfate in the filter. I can't swear to that. I looked it up at one time. Some people are "supertasters."


http://sds.staples.com/msds/1789469.pdf


This is a Safety Data Sheet but it is from Jan 2015.
It sure seemed to me that the taste changed after they tried to compete with PUR and took out lead, also.


----------



## Raratan

Quick update. I'm now certain it's not the Brita filter or pitcher, not the water source. I put one glass of tap water in the fridge for 48 hours, another for 12 hours, pulled them out at the same time and then had my kids give me a blind taste test. The difference was extremely noticable. 48-hour water tasted terrible to me, 12-hour water was fine. I guess it's leeching something from the fridge air. Been drinking straight from tap.


----------

